# Permanent TSB, what are they like to deal with?



## Hobbs256 (18 Feb 2010)

I am thinking of switching from the Halifax to Permanent TSB, I would like to hear from anyone that has switched to Permanent TSB and what was the process like.


----------



## Marianne S (18 Feb 2010)

I switched to PTSB a few years ago from Bank of Ireland, I had an appointment to switch but when I arrived at the bank the only staff there were one teller and a man in a tracksuit managing the customer service desk, he abandoned the customer service desk (phone ringing away) to open the account with me. I should have run the other way but went ahead and opened the account, bankning with PTSB was the worst customer service experience I have had with a financial institution, the staffing levels in the branches I used were appalling. I had a number of issues with them and eventually switched again to AIB, I have happily been with them now for about 3/4 years and would recommend them.


----------



## bond-007 (18 Feb 2010)

Also they grant absolutely no lee way with situations where an account may go slightly overdrawn. Eg a DD for 200.34 comes in, your balance is 200.32 they will bounce it and charge you dearly.

They are really bad to deal with.


----------



## becky (19 Feb 2010)

Not my experience and I have been banking with them 20 years. They did charge me a referral fee once for a dd which was taken from my account on a friday but dated Monday. Funds to cover the small shortfall were lodged so my account was in debit and credit on the same day. It did tick me off but for €5 I didn't argue. I would only go to the bank for sterling and have been in and out in 5 mins the last few times. Maybe I'm lucky but I have never had any trouble with them.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (19 Feb 2010)

I switched from PTSB to Halifax. V poor experience with the way PTSB handled the switching. Will not be going back them.


----------



## Peter54 (19 Feb 2010)

Marianne S said:


> I switched to PTSB a few years ago from Bank of Ireland, I had an appointment to switch but when I arrived at the bank the only staff there were one teller and a man in a tracksuit managing the customer service desk, he abandoned the customer service desk (phone ringing away) to open the account with me. I should have run the other way but went ahead and opened the account, bankning with PTSB was the worst customer service experience I have had with a financial institution, the staffing levels in the branches I used were appalling. I had a number of issues with them and eventually switched again to AIB, I have happily been with them now for about 3/4 years and would recommend them.



I can vouch for a similar experience.  I had made an appointment to open an account with them a few weeks ago.  The first thing I noticed was the manager outside; on the main street sucking the daylights out of a butt of a cigarette (doesn't look good outside a bank).

When I went inside; one of the tellers was screaming on the top of her voice at one of the customers; telling him to have a wonderful holiday.  There was basically a lot of banter between the customers and the staff which didn't look good 

I've since been in and the same manager seems to be even more lost than he did the first day I opened the account.  From what I've seen the tellers seem to be the people running the show.


----------



## deeobrien (19 Feb 2010)

I'm in the middle of moving from Halifax to PTSB.

I made an appointment last Wednesday at the my local branch for lunch time.  Arrived a few mins late and was seen straight away. 

I came away 30 mins later with the my account open, account number in hand and already registered for internet banking.  I went back to my desk logged on and could see my account.   None of this waiting for customer numbers in the post etc.  I have also signed the switcher form as well which should see my Halifax a/c move over the middle of next month.  I also now have a contact  name in my local branch which I think is useful if you do have any problems. 

I am supposed to receive my card and cheque book in the post in the next week.

We'll see how the switch goes.  So far so good anyway.  I was able to setup my payees easily enough online as well.

The only thing I've noticed is that the cheque book is €20.  It was €12.50 with Halifax.  I'm assuming it must be a bigger cheque book?


----------



## pixiebean22 (19 Feb 2010)

My ex boyfriend switched from AIB to Permanent TSB and then to Halifax and probably now back to AIB.  His experience with TSB was terrible, from the switching process right through to his daily banking with them and then the switching process to Halifax.


----------



## Mynydd (19 Feb 2010)

I have been very happy with them after having terrible experiences with BoI. Everybody has a different story. Probably depends on the customer service in your local branch how happy you'll be with them.


----------



## Peter54 (19 Feb 2010)

Exactly, I'll probably be sticking my neck on the line here but I've found the branches in working class areas are the worst for customer service hence my experience above.


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2010)

Been with them for over 15 years (TSB previously).

Don't think I've had one issue with them. Have dealt with 3 branches regularly in different towns/cities, all fine - all in "middle class areas" as it happens.


----------



## chlipps (19 Feb 2010)

Have been with PTSB for years and must say they have been great. I suppose it all depends on the manager and the team where you bank.

I was with AIB many years ago and had bad experience and will never go back to them. I had a students account many moons ago with aib.. i had 150 euro balance at end of student days which reduced to 90 euro in the space of 1 yr.. they charged 5 eur per month management fee when they knew it was no longer a students account despite the fact i made no transaction. When I got the annual statement balance was 90 euro and never knew they were shipping away 5 eur per month (60 euro gone)... To cap it off, when I went to the AIB branch to close it, the teller asked why i'm closing it...and he smiled and took another 5 euro to close it. So never again..


----------



## Hobbs256 (20 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the replys so far


----------



## Fideroiste (23 Feb 2010)

Hi Hobbs256,
I have to say that P.T.S.B. are a great bank (never have to go to branch being honest). Some Adv:
There offer no strings attached free banking
Interest on you current account (currently 2%) which I think was mentioned already.
There online banking is secure because you have to ring them up first to setup bill payments & then they ring you back to confirm the details given.
Never have had any hassles with them so far but I wouldn't be doing complicated transactions like others above yet. I'm an original switcher who moved from A.I.B.
They aren't in N.AM.A.!!!!!!

Some Disadv:
I would like if they provided an alphanumeric password all the same for online login.
I have read they a emphise for queues in there branches (experienced it a couple of times but its all about timing).
No Visa debit, yet


----------



## redandblack (25 Feb 2010)

My experience was negative. Went in to enquire about switching over from Halifax.
 Branch was in a basement - dungeon-like
The staff member I dealt with would have fitted right into a dungeon. Her attitude was awful - condescending and offhand. I got the feeling she couldn't be bothered.
 I walked out of the branch and then went to the Post Office to open a Postbank account. They wanted my custom.
PTSB need to look at their staff development and HR.


----------



## smiley (28 Feb 2010)

i have been banking with them for over 5 years. I have had no problems whatsoever.

Like most people now i very rarely have to go into the bank branch as all my business is done on-line or over the phone.


----------



## gipimann (1 Mar 2010)

redandblack said:


> My experience was negative. Went in to enquire about switching over from Halifax.
> Branch was in a basement - dungeon-like
> The staff member I dealt with would have fitted right into a dungeon. Her attitude was awful - condescending and offhand. I got the feeling she couldn't be bothered.
> I walked out of the branch and then went to the Post Office to open a Postbank account. They wanted my custom.
> PTSB need to look at their staff development and HR.


 
Did similar today - went into PTSB to open a current account.

Was waiting at front desk while the staff member dealt with a customer.  This took some time and a lot of to-ing and fro-ing.
Staff member finished with customer and went behind the cash counters as the queue had built up there - leaving me standing.
No alternative but to join said queue.
Got to counter, asked about opening current account "as a halifax refugee", was told I needed passport/driving licence (ok), utility bill (ok), 3 payslips (didn't have them to hand but could get them), and 6 months of current a/c statements (didn't have them - had to go to Halifax to have them printed).   
PTSB staff member seemed less than interested in my business, so I left, feeling very unimpressed.

They're advertising that it's "switching week" on the PTSB website.....


----------



## Wishes (1 Mar 2010)

A new current account customer also.  I was asked for very little information when opening the account - photo ID, utility bill and a tax certificate.  The account seemed to be open within minutes, which was a surplus.  The attitude of staff was slightly standoffish but to be honest I don't expect any more from our banks.


----------



## gipimann (2 Mar 2010)

Thought I'd update the thread with my PTSB experience.

Called to a different branch today (Dublin City Centre), went to the (manned) customer services desk and asked about opening a current a/c and credit card.

25 mins later, having handed over reams of paper, my current a/c and regular saver a/c were open, and my credit card application is pending, as I didn't have all the information they needed.   

I found the customer service advisor to be very helpful and efficient - very different to my experience yesterday!

I couldn't find a definitive list on the PTSB site, so to help anyone else who's thinking about moving there, here's what I had to bring:

6 months of Halifax current a/c statements (Halifax will print them for you if you don't keep your old statements)
3 payslips
photo ID
Utility Bill
You also have to provide proof of your PPSN, mine was on the payslip, but handy to bring a tax form/certificate just in case.

In addition, I had to produce 3 recent CC statements and get a current balance of the CC for the VISA application.

Also useful to know how much your mortgage repayments are, how much you initially borrowed, and what's outstanding!  Didn't have to provide proof of any of the amounts.

I asked about VISA Debit cards and was told they are being rolled out for PTSB customers from September this year.


----------



## aburg (3 Mar 2010)

I've been banking with PTSB for over 10 years now and I have only ever had postive experiences. I was previously with BOI and AIB and I would definitely chose PTSB over the 2.


----------



## ghawk (3 Mar 2010)

What is everyone looking for from the bank? I certainly don't look for customer service, if I dont look for it, I don't expect it!!! The only real difference between the banks is the charges, all are very much the same and all provide free bank once you meet certain conditions. Online banking is the way banking is going and whatever online facility is better, is the bank I will use and hands down AIB have that.


----------



## Papercut (3 Mar 2010)

ghawk said:


> Online banking is the way banking is going and whatever online facility is better, is the bank I will use and hands down AIB have that.


AIB online banking is not available 24hrs a day, whereas it is with others. It isn't possible to cancel a direct debit mandate through AIB online banking, whereas it is with others. These basic options are what I would expect from any online banking facility before I'd describe them as being a better option. 

I don't know whether PTSB provide them, but certainly Halifax do (soon to be did) & UB.


----------



## Boyd (3 Mar 2010)

Papercut said:


> AIB online banking is not available 24hrs a day, whereas it is with others.



Really? What times is it not available?


----------



## Papercut (3 Mar 2010)

From 2.30am to 5.30am. This might not be an issue for most people, but can be for those who work shifts or odd hours, or for people who are abroad in a different time zone.


----------



## becky (3 Mar 2010)

You can cancel a DD and SO on PTSB. In the case of a DD I always write to both parties to confirm I have done it.


----------

